# Rpm,temp,oil press,volt guages



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys . can someone please explain to me what the difference is in mechanical gauges and i think electrical .. not sure what ones there are I'm trying to rebuild my bike and add these gauges . Any and all help is appreciated I want to replace the sensors with these thanks . 


and the bike is a 97 sportsman 500


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

absolutely!

mechanical gauges use a capillary tube that runs from the gauge to a small sensor resevoir. as the resevoir heats up the fluid inside the capillary tube moves up the tube and moves the needle.

in a electrical gauge, there's a sending unit which requires a power and a ground.
The sending unit sends a signal which the gauge interprets and displays what you want to see.

Short form

Mechanical 
requires no power except for the light in the gauge itself.
uses a capillary tube

Electrical
requires electricity to the sending unit and the gauge if it has a light inside
uses wires between the sending unit and gauge


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

ok so do they make elecrical guages for what im looking for i know rpm they do but what bout the others


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes sir. they have electrical version of all those.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

are they much more expensive or about the same pricing .


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

electrical gauges are a tad bit more. not much tho. like 10 to 20 difference in cost.
personally, i would rather have electrical gauges.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats what i want the tach i got in my old chevy is electical with black red green and white wires . i want elictrical


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well im looking at any where from 30-158 but yeah .. i guess not to bad . its kinda aggrivating .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

oh on another note .. does anyone know how to install a hot light mine has no lights on it besides head lights and strobes


----------

